# Average weight for 10 week old female



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all. My baby Daisy is almost 10 weeks old and weighs just under 11 lbs. For those of you with pupppies, is this normal? She only gained 1/2 lb in the first 10 days that we had her so the vet switched her intake of food (Iams Smart Puppy Large Breed). Thanks for any advice!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker (who is a male) weighed 9lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just checked my records and at 12 weeks Charlie was 17 lbs.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure how much Carson wieghed for sure at that age. I know he was like 12lbs or something at 9 weeks....somewhere in that neighborhood...but he's pretty big. You may check out LaurJens website. She has stats for Augie on there:

AugieDoggy.com | Just chew it!

He's a male so he'd be a bit bigger.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

At 9 weeks, 5 days (vet visit), Augie weighed 12.5 pounds.

You can check his stats here, if interested:

AugieDoggy.com | Just chew it!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm not sure how much Carson wieghed for sure at that age. I know he was like 12lbs or something at 9 weeks....somewhere in that neighborhood...but he's pretty big. You may check out LaurJens website. She has stats for Augie on there:
> 
> AugieDoggy.com | Just chew it!
> 
> He's a male so he'd be a bit bigger.



LOL Ooops! I didn't see this post. Thanks for the referral!

I'll just add that don't get too caught up in making comparisons, as all puppies are different and grow at different rates. Your main concern is that your own puppy continues to gain weight at a steady rate


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> LOL Ooops! I didn't see this post. Thanks for the referral!


No prob. I'm all about advertising for Augie! 

Heck, I've even got some pics of him saved on my cpu at work....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's hard to judge if her weight is right without seeing her, but if your vet thinks she is under-weight, then she probably is. Does she eat OK? If you want to put weight on her, the puppy foods will do it. You might increase the amount you give her until her weight starts to climb. At ten weeks, I've seen puppies that are 12-13 pounds, and I've seen others that were seven or eight, so it is probably not good to compare.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

11 pounds sounds alright - thats what Katie was at around that age.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I found it hard to believe but, my 10 week old weighed in at 16.7 lbs yesterday. My vet said she wasn't overweight or underweight. And here I was worried b/c she doesn't like to eat her food.... Just 3 weeks ago she weighed only 8.6 lbs. I guess they all grow at their own pace....


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

*weight at 12 weeks*

Daisy is now close to 12 weeks old and weighs a whopping 15 lbs, up 4 lbs from not even 2 weeks ago since they changed her food intake. She's going to be a big girl!


----------

